# 8 Key Points to Watch in Smartphones of 2010



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

8 Key Points to Watch in Smartphones of 2010.

*It's going to be touch competition, as Apples iPhone continued its huge success and Googles Android revolutionized the smart phone industry and put the old players like RIMs Blackberry and Nokia under extreme pressure. So what will differ them all and are the eight key issues or points which will be the key factor in the Smartphone Industry?*

-- Tom


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Do you think VOIP will make a big appearance on smartphones this year? Not only would carriers not be eager for that (although, I think a growing number of smartphones are on "unlimited plans" now that don't count minutes...). Even so, I don't think they'll want that much data traffic!


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Mike,

I think its more than just smartphone sucking up bandwidth via VoIP that carriers would not like - its more like the plethora of devices due to make their debut on the Internet that will suck up the bandwidth in major ways.

-- Tom


----------

